# Help?! Chillers



## fishydew (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the Aquarium world but am getting ready to set up my first fish tank. It is going to be about 100 gallons and I've done a lot of reading about most stuff, but I don't know what to do about a Chiller.

What is the best kind of Chiller?
What brand is the best?

I would appreciate any recommendations!

Thanks so much! :fish10:


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

How hot does it get where you live in the summer/winter/average year. Also is your tank located in a room with an air-conditioning?

I live in Western PA. Today it is 90 degrees but my tank sits in the living room with has an air conditioning, the sump for that tank is in the next floor down in the basement which is much cooler then outside temp, the flow is such that the water doesn't really have enough time to heat up.

other then when you have a bad pump and you come home to a 90+ tank temp.....but that's another story.

Chillers are a great idea for any tank but IMO they are more of a nice thing to have and less of an essential. Unless of course you live in the desert of AZ and your tank is in a room without AC.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

First off welcome and you are doing the right thing by asking questions...With that said, GetITCdot made a few good points. If you can control the room temp. @ about 72 degrees even with strong lighting the tank shouldn't get over 81 degrees. I never saw the need to spend $500 or $600 to bring the temp. down a few degrees. Where do you live?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Before you lay down a bunch of cash for a chiller you may want to decide if you really need one. A good way to avoid the necessity is to stay away from MH lighting. T5s last longer, cost less to run, and run cooler. Also, you can have anything that you would need MH for and save money on electricity every month. The only thing you will loose is the shimmer.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

drhank said:


> Before you lay down a bunch of cash for a chiller you may want to decide if you really need one. A good way to avoid the necessity is to stay away from MH lighting. T5s last longer, cost less to run, and run cooler. Also, you can have anything that you would need MH for and save money on electricity every month. The only thing you will loose is the shimmer.


I could think of a lot more you lose then just the 'shimmer' but i dont think the op mentioned what kind of lights he uses


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> I could think of a lot more you lose then just the 'shimmer' but i dont think the op mentioned what kind of lights he uses


+1


----------

